# Biggest Difference



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

If you've raised other dogs before, could you tell me what the biggest difference between the other breed and Havanese is that surprised you or caught you off guard?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Napria said:


> If you've raised other dogs before, could you tell me what the biggest difference between the other breed and Havanese is that surprised you or caught you off guard?


Well, for me, after having had a Pembroke Welsh Corgi, it is their eating habits. My Pem, Foxy, lived for meal times. Twice a day at about the same time everyday. She had an internal clock and always knew when it was time to eat. She would dance around and actually start chewing while we were putting the food in her dish! Now, Willow could care less about food. She eats to live, not lives to eat.

Another thing that I didn't think of with Foxy and didn't really realize until I adopted Willow is that Willow is so vulnerable to injury from other, larger dogs. Or just injury from jumping off things or play.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I have had a Poodle a Maltese and a Bearded Collie in the past also a St. Bernard and a Samoyed. The Poodle and the Maltese were the smartest, but Oliver is much quicker on the uptake, his smarts equal the other two breeds, but he learns things so much faster. The Bearded Collie was the sweetest and most loyal of my dogs, that dog would have laid down his life for me, I adored him. I never thought I would love a dog again to that degree. Ollie has changed my mind. I am obsessed with him, and though he is less of a people pleaser, he is more in need of being with his people. He is very loyal and a little shadow. He is so sweet with a mischievious streak. He loves his family. The Saint was docile and a bit comical, very laid back. Oliver is a real comedian with the strongest personality of all my previous dogs. By that I mean he is a real character with so many endearing little quirks that are all his own. The Samoyed I hate to say was my mother in laws dog and very undisciplined. He drove me crazy because he was hyper and out of control most of the time. Ollie can be high energy, but not crazy. He just enjoys burning off energy by running and playing, you can see the joy on his face when he plays. I think Oliver is a wonderful combination of the dogs in my past with some added characteristics that make him special. All that in a little package is perfect.


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

The amount of care a havanese coat requires. Everything we read said that, but I didn't believe it. Our sheltie has very long hair and looks great with a bath and brushing every 4 to 6 weeks. As for past dogs: our collie was about the same as the sheltie, the Aussie didn't need much except for an occasional bath and tending to the little behind the ear tangles that are typical of many medium to long haired herding breeds, our Siberian huskies needed brushing when shedding to keep the house from being overtaken with husky hair and keep them looking good. None of that prepared me for havanese coat care. 

The other adjustment was the small size. When our Aussie died, I knew the next dog needed to be small. We had never had a small dog (the sheltie is oversized and more like a small collie). We loved Nickie right away, but it took us a while to adjust to very small. Now we love having a little dog. And havs are a super little dog. Great personality, want to be close to their people, friendly, active, and really a big dog in a very small package.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I agree about the coat care. I previously had a Bichon and Molly's coat is a lot harder to maintain. Even though I keep her in a puppy cut she still needs frequent combing to keep up with the mats.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I've had 2 Kuvasz, a female as a pup and a male rescue by the same breeder, and a Doberman as a pup prior to my Hav. I loved each of them immensely and was heartbroken when they each passed. I have to say that my Doberman had a very special place in my heart. But was has caught me off guard is Zoe's love of all people. She treats strangers like her long lost friends. When we take her out, either on the rail trail for her walk or anywhere, she is intent on meeting and greeting everyone she sees. She loves all dogs, even the Great Danes and Borzoi she met at a dog walk, and charms all the owners to where they have to smile and pet her. My husband said all UN members should bring a Hav with them at the meetings so they all get along!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I totally agree with Molly regarding the care of the coat. I knew Willow would need combing and grooming. After having a corgi with a high degree of shedding I wanted a dog that did not shed, or shed very little. I knew that those types of dogs needing grooming. I didn't realize how much though! The prior owner of Willow had a Bichon before she got Willow. She actually thought the Havanese was easier to groom than the Bichon. 

Willow is like Zoe. Wants to great all humans and all dogs. It makes it difficult to go on walks as the minute she sees someone in their yard she is immediately intent on going to say hi.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Actually, I was wondering if they were all that outgoing or if it was just her. And yes, the coat care is definitely harder than my other dogs.


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Funny, I had a corgi prior to this too. Actually, I started with a corgi, then had a beagle, a standard poodle, a miniature poodle and then another corgi. The shedding from my second corgi seemed the worst of any dog, but maybe that's because we had moved to a warmer climate?

How much time do you all spend on combing/brushing?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Zoe093014 said:


> Actually, I was wondering if they were all that outgoing or if it was just her. And yes, the coat care is definitely harder than my other dogs.


They are SUPPOSED to be outgoing. There are some that aren't but the breed standard calls for a happy, outgoing personality.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Napria said:


> Funny, I had a corgi prior to this too. Actually, I started with a corgi, then had a beagle, a standard poodle, a miniature poodle and then another corgi. The shedding from my second corgi seemed the worst of any dog, but maybe that's because we had moved to a warmer climate?
> 
> How much time do you all spend on combing/brushing?


Ha! I have friends who had a Corgi for many years. They picked the breed because they had read that they only shed twice a year. They always joked that, yes, he shed twice a year. There was one day in the spring and one day in the fall that he DIDN'T shed! 

As far as grooming is concerned, When Kodi was blowing coat, it was a LOT of work. Many people give up and put their dogs in a puppy cut at that point&#8230; at least for a while. With Kodi (who wasn't nearly as bad as it can get) it took me a good half an hour twice a day, plus a bath every 4 days to get through blowing coat. Now that he's in his adult coat, it takes about 10 minutes a day to comb him out and put his hair up. If I skip a few days, it's not a big deal, especially if he's clean. (dirty coats mat MUCH faster!) Pixel's coat is getting quite long, especially for her age, and it's taking ALMOST as long to do her as it does to do Kodi. A couple of weeks ago, I was still just running the comb through her hair to get her used to it, not because she needed "combing".


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

We have started calling Ollie our "Walmart Greeter", same thing anything with 2 legs or 4 he wants to visit and plants himself till I obey.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> With Kodi (who wasn't nearly as bad as it can get) it took me a good half an hour twice a day, plus a bath every 4 days to get through blowing coat.


Tia Karen, at what age did mi amigo grow out of this stage? What shampoo did you use every 4 days to prevent skin irritation?

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Tia Karen, at what age did mi amigo grow out of this stage? What shampoo did you use every 4 days to prevent skin irritation?
> 
> besos, Ricky Ricardo


He blew coat worst between about 10 and 14 moths. He blew coat twice more before his second birspthady, but each time was easier than the time before.

I just used his regular shampoo, which is Biogroom Super White, with a good conditioner. i use either Biogroom Silk or CC Spectrum 10 pretty interchangeably. Not sure which I was using then.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

What is the biggest difference? We have had Australian Shepherds in the past. Ever one of them was an amazing dog and we loved each one of them dearly. As we grew older and downsized, we no longer had the outside space for an Aussie and we didn't have the energy to maintain an Aussie.

Then after several years of being dogless, Popi's cardiologist recommended that he get another dog. Honestly, I was opposed to the idea, preferring to live my life footloose and fancy free. Popi researched breeds that were indoor dogs, smallish, hypoallergenic, and good natured. Bingo, he arrived at the Havanese breed, and I reluctantly agreed.

Although Ricky and Popi are inseparable, I discovered, I fell totally in love with Ricky Ricardo, a dog I could cuddle with, a dog that I became emotionally involved with, a dog I can't imagine living without him. He has become Popi and my alter egos. This never happened with our Aussies. 

Ricky brings challenges, laughter, and love to every day in our life.........but he has cost me uncountable pairs of "lost" underwear! This never happened with our Aussies!

Love you Ricky, Momi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> As far as grooming is concerned, When Kodi was blowing coat, it was a LOT of work.


 Is blowing their coat a seasonal shedding, such as shedding in the summer when the weather gets warm?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Is blowing their coat a seasonal shedding, such as shedding in the summer when the weather gets warm?


No. Havanese have one BIG coat blowing around adolescence, when they switch over from their puppy coat to their adult coat. This is typically somewhere between 10-14 months. Then they sometimes (often) blow coat a couple more times, more lightly, between then and about 2 years old.

After 2, MOST Havanese no longer blow coat unless there is a specific reason. Twice Kodi has blown a lot of coat following an illness. Once a Clostridium infection and once after his last Rabies shot, when he got a high fever in response. Bitches also often blow coat after a litter&#8230; sometimes a little bit after being in heat.

Every once in a while, you hear of a Havanese who blows coat twice a year, like a shedding breed. (though they don't lose their whole coat!) But that's not normal, and it's uncommon.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> No. Havanese have one BIG coat blowing around adolescence, when they switch over from their puppy coat to their adult coat. This is typically somewhere between 10-14 months. Then they sometimes (often) blow coat a couple more times, more lightly, between then and about 2 years old.


Thanks. Willow is just now 14 months. I don't know if she has blown her coat or not. I got her when she was just under a year. Having had a corgi, I might not recognize when the coat blows, as corgi's are in a constant state of heavy shedding. Willow's coat is quite thin. I can see her skin through the hair when she is wet. When they blow their coat, does it come out in gobs and tuffs?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly started matting a lot more when she was blowing coat. I also got more hair coming off her when I combed her.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Thanks. Willow is just now 14 months. I don't know if she has blown her coat or not. I got her when she was just under a year. Having had a corgi, I might not recognize when the coat blows, as corgi's are in a constant state of heavy shedding. Willow's coat is quite thin. I can see her skin through the hair when she is wet. When they blow their coat, does it come out in gobs and tuffs?


Oh, believe me, if she were in coat, you would notice!!! We're not talking about shedding&#8230; that would be easy. When blowing coat, they mat if you look at them across the room!!! However, between the fact that your girl was already a year old, AND in a shortish puppy cut, it could be that they combination has saved you from the worst of it.

Many people give up dealing with the mats and put their Havs in puppy cuts to get through the blowing coat period, then let them grow out again afterwards.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Molly120213 said:


> Molly started matting a lot more when she was blowing coat. I also got more hair coming off her when I combed her.


Sometimes it seemed like a got a whole extra DOG off of Kodi!


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

krandall said:


> Sometimes it seemed like a got a whole extra DOG off of Kodi!


Hate to say it, but I could literally comb out four times that much daily from my last corgi. I'm glad blowing coat isn't that bad!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Napria said:


> Hate to say it, but I could literally comb out four times that much daily from my last corgi. I'm glad blowing coat isn't that bad!


Yeah, but your Corgi was 3 or 4 times as big. And the problem isn't the AMOUNT of hair that comes out, it's the fact that what you DON'T get out wraps around the new-geowing adult coat and causes severe matting. It's not ANYTHING like getting hair out of a shedding breed.


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

krandall said:


> Yeah, but your Corgi was 3 or 4 times as big. And the problem isn't the AMOUNT of hair that comes out, it's the fact that what you DON'T get out wraps around the new-geowing adult coat and causes severe matting. It's not ANYTHING like getting hair out of a shedding breed.


True. I never had to worry about matting. If I didn't comb her, she just shed all over the house. It was awful, but I would feel much worse about mats.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Napria said:


> True. I never had to worry about matting. If I didn't comb her, she just shed all over the house. It was awful, but I would feel much worse about mats.


Yes, that's the problem. Unless you want to cut them down, you HAVE to keep ahead of the matting. Not easy while they are blowing coat!!!


----------



## Bruce Watt (Dec 23, 2014)

I have had a Sheltie, Australian Terrier and 4 King Charles Cavaliers. My Havanese, Coby, was a breeding dog so this has curbed his liking of strange dogs a little bit but if they are friendly so is he. Every human just adores him. He is not fussed about eating. Loves walking and running, especially playing chasey. We both suffer separation anxiety! I am supposed to be at an after-golf function right now but can't leave him again. Don't have trouble with his coat because I keep it short.

Could not recommend the breed highly enough.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Bruce Watt said:


> I have had a Sheltie, Australian Terrier and 4 King Charles Cavaliers. My Havanese, Coby, was a breeding dog so this has curbed his liking of strange dogs a little bit but if they are friendly so is he. Every human just adores him. He is not fussed about eating. Loves walking and running, especially playing chasey. We both suffer separation anxiety! I am supposed to be at an after-golf function right now but can't leave him again. Don't have trouble with his coat because I keep it short.
> 
> Could not recommend the breed highly enough.


Awww I love this post!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Sometimes it seemed like a got a whole extra DOG off of Kodi!


And he doesn't look like he's happy about it. ound:

su amigo, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

I've had many purebred dogs in my life. Mostly long haired oddly enough. But my Tibetan Terriers are the closest to a Hav as far as coat maintenance. Actually, I'm thankful I cut my teeth on TT's because they have an intense, profuse double coat and I learned so much showing and grooming them. Havs are much easier. Not easy....just easier. 

As far as personality goes, imo no breed comes close to a Hav with lifetime playfulness. They are happy little clowns most of their lives and make the best pack dogs! Their life motto could be, the more the merrier. Very little snarkyness among themselves.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

We have loved Leo since he came to live with us at 10.5 weeks. He is the 18th dog I have shared my life with. We had 2 Cardigan Welsh Corgis over the years and many rescued mutts. Leo, our Havanese, fits us better than any of the others. I live that he sheds very little, that he has NEVER met a stranger- human or animal! He is always happy and always loving and always up for ANY adventure! A truly perfect little dog. He is the reason we are now adding another Hav boy puppy to the family!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Pucks104 said:


> We have loved Leo since he came to live with us at 10.5 weeks. He is the 18th dog I have shared my life with. We had 2 Cardigan Welsh Corgis over the years and many rescued mutts. Leo, our Havanese, fits us better than any of the others. I live that he sheds very little, that he has NEVER met a stranger- human or animal! He is always happy and always loving and always up for ANY adventure! A truly perfect little dog. He is the reason we are now adding another Hav boy puppy to the family!


Good for you! Life is too short to have just one Havanese.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I am very confused about "blowing coat". Zoe is 14 mo. Is it possible that I could have missed the signs? I see no shedding but she is matting more than ever now. Reluctantly she probably will have to be shaved again. She is much cuter in the longer hair but when she goes to the groomer, he will probably have to.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Zoe093014 said:


> I am very confused about "blowing coat". Zoe is 14 mo. Is it possible that I could have missed the signs? I see no shedding but she is matting more than ever now. Reluctantly she probably will have to be shaved again. She is much cuter in the longer hair but when she goes to the groomer, he will probably have to.


well, technically...there's blowing coat which happens every spring to different degrees depending on the bloodlines of your dog. Some lines have more undercoat than others. It's the undercoat that falls out or "blows".

Then there is transitioning from puppy coat to adult coat. This starts around puberty and can continue for months even years to get a full adult coat. Matting happens when hair falls out and new hair comes in.

A clean brushed dog matts less, but it's something you must go through.

If you wanted to keep your dog in long coat, you would have to groom yourself. I don't know any professional groomers that will maintain a full Havanese coat. Most wouldn't know how. They are trained to clip. I actually do know of a groomer that would do it, but no one can afford her prices. It is too labor intensive.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout must be getting new hair daily! :biggrin1: The fluffy ones groomer believes the coat should be left natural and not cut. She just trims the paws and does a sanitary trim. I have her trim around Scout's face. Truffles hasn't been trimmed. There have been times she had to scissor mats out and she wasn't happy. I'm getting a little better at keeping the mats away.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I have given this a lot of thought. I have only had anatolians before my half hav, Ollie who is six now.

I have always thought I was a big dog gal, but my neighbor's yorkie changed my mind.

The biggest difference for me, is they are very trainable. smart and food motivated goes a long way. And my Ollie always stays close to me. He isn't a lap dog, despite his gene pool (other half is shih tzu), but always stays close proximity wise.

He is very sweet, and tender hearted. He is also confident, not timid doesn't take humping from other dogs. Friendly to humans and animals alike. 

He has converted me to a small dog lover.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sprorchid said:


> I have given this a lot of thought. I have only had anatolians before my half hav, Ollie who is six now.
> 
> I have always thought I was a big dog gal, but my neighbor's yorkie changed my mind.
> 
> ...


We haven't seen you around in a while! I'm glad to hear Ollie is still doing great. Is he still going to school with you? Do you have that video of him doing his SL work with the kids that you could post for people who are newer to the forum? He's SUCH a fantastic little guy!!!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Here ya go.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/6-general-discussion/15381-trick-comands-9.html

post 85, discrete trials start at 44 seconds.

here's a vid of all three playing together.






My big girl Kara, beige with a black mask, she passed away in october, 2015, she was eleven, a rescue (got her at 10 months), I'm sure very sad about it... her she is playing tug of war with Ollie, I think he is 10 weeks old or so in the vid:


----------

